# Free Shipping on T-Rex Billet Grilles at PFYC / PartsForYourCar



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*For a limited time, get free shipping (in the lower 48 states) on T-Rex billet grilles for your GTO at PFYC!*

The T-Rex horizontal polished billet aluminum grilles are made from solid stock of aircraft quality T-5 or T-6 billet aluminum rather than extruded aluminum. Pieces are cut to length and then shaped to the specific contour of the vehicle. Each grille is then hand assembled and precision welded to ensure a strong and clean weld. The final stage of manufacturing includes a three-stage polishing and cleaning. The upper grille is a 2pc full replacement set of 12 bars each. The bumper grille is an overlay with 11 bars. 

To take advantage of this promo, enter code *FS100411* during checkout, exactly as shown here. Offer expires 10/4/11.

Click below to purchase.

----------------

*T-Rex GTO Billet Grilles*



----------------






----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Those look pretty cool!! :cheers


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Make some Banshee Gauge Pods - PLEASE :willy:


----------

